# Hidden Menu in Justice/Cm7?



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anyone know what to dial to access the hidden "programming" menu on cm4dx and/or cm7 based roms such as justice?

This is what used to be accessed by dialing ##7764726 (or ##program). The password was 6 or 5 zeros depending on if you were on gb or froyo respectively (or maybe the other way around I'm not sure :3)


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

man its been so long since i used that menu...think i did it on the d1. lemme look around alil and ill get back to u


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

It's always been available on the DX.
People kept arguing that it was more information then settings :/
Either way, thanks for sharing!
Hope someone finds some use for it.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well brent whats do u dial. cus that isnt it...i tried it.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Jmoney4769 said:


> Does anyone know what to dial to access the hidden "programming" menu on cm4dx and/or cm7 based roms such as justice?
> 
> This is what used to be accessed by dialing ##7764726 (or ##program). The password was 6 or 5 zeros depending on if you were on gb or froyo respectively (or maybe the other way around I'm not sure :3)


This programming menu is not available on any phone running cyanogenmod roms. You have to do a nandroid restore to another froyo rom, then make your changes, then do a nandroid restore back to cm4dx


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

it was something funky like #*#*12343#*#* or something
ill look around and edit this when i find it

*facepalm*
sorry that was a different thing entirely


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"BrentBlend said:


> it was something funky like #*#*12343#*#* or something
> ill look around and edit this when i find it
> 
> *facepalm*
> sorry that was a different thing entirely


You're talking about *#*#INFO#*#*
That works fine on any android os


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

razorloves said:


> You're talking about *#*#INFO#*#*
> That works fine on any android os


Yea, there was a couple more too... i think


----------

